# Fan Noise



## mindtrip (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey everybody, I've got this fan/filter [ame]http://www.amazon.com/VenTech-IF6CF620-Inline-Virgin-Charcoal/dp/B0052ZPMAG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428797734&sr=8-1&keywords=carbon+filter+fan+combo[/ame] and even together, they make a ton of noise.  It's audible outside of my house.  On top of that, I have visitors occasionally and need something quiet enough that no one will hear it while keeping the odor masked.

Anyone have good odor control techniques or ways to quiet the fan?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2015)

I use insulated duct work and that quieted the sound of air rushing through the duct work.

I don't have that fan. I have a Vortex on a speed controller that is pretty quite


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 11, 2015)

My Fan was mounted with Bungee cords.Stopped the Vibration.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 12, 2015)

.

everything everyone else suggested before me and...

These "feel" a little expensive for what they are but they are effective and really, isn't not getting busted "priceless"? 

NOTE:
this is going to cut down on the noise coming out the end of the duct NOT a vibrating or "physically" noisy fan. (vibration/internal turbulence) 

Plus its a 1 time buy, they don't need replace like filters.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Phresh-Duct-Silencer-6-Inch-18-Inch/dp/B007ZU6A66/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1428810720&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=6%22+phresh+silancer[/ame]



Please note the use of a fan controller, solid duct where possible and I have the fan sitting on neoprene pads. 
:48: 

View attachment PICT1051.jpg


View attachment PICT1052.jpg


----------



## blowinthatloud (Apr 12, 2015)

ya i bet its loud it says its 77 decibels!! dont know how your gonna quiet that down, gotta make sure you do your research before purchase. sorry to say...BtL


----------



## zem (Apr 12, 2015)

a fan speed controller helps a lot


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 12, 2015)

I thought about a speed controller, but with the filter attached it's not moving much air as it is.  I worry about a controller decreasing air flow to an unsafe point.

Vibration isn't the issue.  It's the fan itself.  I should've done better research and that's on me...oh well.  Guess I know better next time.


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 12, 2015)

Try a mixed flow fan. My 6in can max is quieter on low than my 4in i power. Moves more air too, and has a e spped built in controller that doesn't whine to high hell. They are spendy, but its worth it. Plus over kill with fans and dialing them down seems to be the trend. Btw, that 6 inch max can i was talking about, its cooling a 2ftx2ft tent with 250watt mh, so yeah, overkill, but i dont have temp. Problems. Haha!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 17, 2015)

Put the fan inside an insulated box and it will get a lot more quiet


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 19, 2015)

I ended up forking over money I didn't want to.  I bought a Can Fan Pro 6" and on the lowest setting it keeps my tent cooler and runs a LOT more quietly than my old fan.  Also uses less power.  I'm out a couple hundred more bucks, but noise and cooling are not issues at all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2015)

Problem solved. Cool


----------



## hippy59 (Apr 19, 2015)

I ended up buying 2 of those in line duct fans and put one on the filter and one on the vent itself. works great and very quiet.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Wrap noisy fan with plastic wrap except intake and outlet holes. Then place in a box and cut holes for ducting to go through and connect to the fan. Then fill with foam close box tape shut, and make a few holes for overflow of foam. When foam cures cut off any foam that flowed out of the holes. This will silence the fan, when you don't want it in this box anymore just tear it off. The plastic wrap is to protect the fan from the foam, as it will not come off the fan, and will destroy it if not used. You're welcome!


----------



## bwanabud (May 1, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Wrap noisy fan with plastic wrap except intake and outlet holes. Then place in a box and cut holes for ducting to go through and connect to the fan. Then fill with foam close box tape shut, and make a few holes for overflow of foam. When foam cures cut off any foam that flowed out of the holes. This will silence the fan, when you don't want it in this box anymore just tear it off. The plastic wrap is to protect the fan from the foam, as it will not come off the fan, and will destroy it if not used. You're welcome!



And how do you clean the fan turbine, after its sealed in spray foam ?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 1, 2015)

You don't, you would have to rip box off, clean and repeat!


----------



## bwanabud (May 1, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> You don't, you would have to rip box off, clean and repeat!



I clean my fans twice a year, that would be a PITA


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 2, 2015)

bwanabud said:


> I clean my fans twice a year, that would be a PITA



I guess it's all about, "how important is stealth"?, it might not be as big a PITA as prison! Lol


----------



## bwanabud (May 2, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> I guess it's all about, "how important is stealth"?, it might not be as big a PITA as prison! Lol



That is true


----------



## zem (May 3, 2015)

you don't have to get spray foam, that would be so messy, you can simply get insulation rockwool wrapped aound the fan placed in a box. you can simply open box unwrap it clean and wrap it back. If i had to do it, i would definitely make a stable frame inside an insulated box where i can remove the fan without having to unwrap it all.


----------



## stickbait (May 3, 2015)

what stops fan from over heating with out air getting to it has anyone done this


----------



## zem (May 4, 2015)

stickbait said:


> what stops fan from over heating with out air getting to it has anyone done this



yeah, i have done it, the air that goes through the fan cools it, just like water cools the pump motor. if the fan is jammed, it will burn the motor anyway


----------

